# Best 3D ranges/courses???



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Johnsonville Bowhunters in Sheboygan County Wi. Best group of people you would want to shoot with.


----------



## brian1966 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hartford Conservation & Gun Club, Inc. Hartford Wisconsin


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Montrose Archery Association, Montrose, MO. They put on an awsome shoot and it's my favorite. http://montrosearchery.com/


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*3d*

THE CHIEF OKEMOS SPORTSMANS CLUB DIMONDALE MI. Having our first ASA shoot APRIL 4TH AND 5TH.


----------



## string jumper (Jun 10, 2007)

Redding Ca, Straight Arrow, The Western Classic shoot just gets better every year.( Web sight is Staight Arrow bowhunter)
You have an average of 1200 to 1400 shooters and it is a 3 day shoot.
If you have never been there you don't know what you are missing.
Another great shoot is Nevada City in June & Cascadian shoot in July outside of Eugene Oregon.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Jackson Bowhunters*

Jackson, Ohio- my home range and one of the best around.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Fryburg Sportsmans Club in Western Pa.---Just added another 325 acres of rolling hardwood timber to the already 125acres. Rifle ranges, 3D shoots,ball fields, 2 very large picnic pavillions, club house, very large equipment garage and growing everyday.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

Our home club, "Blackwater Bowhunters" in Wirtz, VA. 
14 spot target range and 26 target 3d range, plenty of practice buts and practice 3d's. 

I'll also plug Twin Oakes 3d course in Spout Springs VA. If you like a variety of shots on 1 course. This is the place, woods to field, field to woods. Up hill, down hill, total woods. It has it all.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Iroquois Archery Club in Rensselaer, In. 35 +/- acres, club house with an indoor spot range ( soon to be expanded ) 40 target 3D course and a 14 target field course. Great place to shoot.


----------



## Bishop89 (Sep 14, 2008)

East End Blue Rock Sportsmana Club in Mifflin county PA is a great 3-D archery range


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

In south west VA I would have to say Twin Oaks great range also Sherwood archery also has a great range .In NC Sage Creek has a great range .I'm sure there a lot more out there .


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*West Michigan*

SK Full Draw, Caledonia Sportsmans Club, Sparta Sportsmans Club, Muskegon Bowmen, Coopersville Sportsmans Club, 4B's, & Blendon Pines all are great courses.


----------



## AirForce (Feb 22, 2009)

Ellis Prairie, MO. Jeff's 3D Bowhunt is an absolute BLAST! Creative, challenging, realistic.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*best course*

Rainbow Bowmen of Franklin, PA has a complet 28 target field coure and a complete 28 target hunter course which doubles as a bowhunter animal course after the middle of July.
We also set up a pretty good (I've been told) 3D coure once a month.
The F&H courses are set up at all time and is available to members and GUESTS at all time except when a tournement is in progress.
Charlie


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I would like to recommend Greg's archery in Moravia Ny. He has a 30 rinehart targets on a mile long course set in the woods.

Mark


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Western Ohio

AO Archery 30 targets (good ones) 7 days a week! If he's not open, put your money in the box ($10), grab a score card and shoot! You can't beat that!

www.aoarcheryshop.com


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*best 3d shoot imo*

in the southwest ohio area, by far has to be clinton county sportsman association, great layout, awesome shooting lanes, very friendly. they rock.


----------



## jaybird62 (Apr 18, 2008)

Allen County Archers, nw ohio. they set a h##! of a course.


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

*Northeast Kansas 3D Shoot*

:thumbs_upVotruba Bowhunters

www.archeryoutfitter.com --> Details and directions online.

40 targets, IBO Scoring, Concessions, Practice Range out to 50 yards
$12 for adults, 7-12 yrs $10, 6 and under free

Laid back environment, great for bowhunters, groups, and families!

Contact Celeste: [email protected]
or Call Votruba Archery 785-467-3600


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

TP Arrowsmith just outside of Sunbury PA is one of my favorite courses. 30 targets spread out over a pretty decent chunk of land. Shade Mountain out by Beavertown is another favorite.


----------



## the hound dog (Dec 23, 2007)

*Rac*

The best one I found.


http://www.racarchery.com/


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

KEOWEE BOWMEN, CLEMSON SC keoweebowmen.com
field range, 3D range , lighted and heated indoor range, **** shoots in the summer months
you can shoot any time night or day, 70.00 per year membership ( cheaper than a good bag target ) Hosts about 8 shoots per year. Great fellowship


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

How come I don't see any Indoor 3D ranges. Don't they count?


----------



## rocketsprockets (Mar 28, 2007)

*deckers, keystone and izaak walton*

heres your indoor range -- deckers bows and more - east benton, pa. 40 yd indoor 3d range, (2) 20 yd ranges, complete bow shop and a very nice staff. while youre in the area, check out izaak walton rod and gun club thursday nights in allentown, pa. great warm up area and jeff always puts on a tough shoot. tuesdays its up to keystone rod and gun club in bath, pa. schmucky and the boys do their best to challenge us there. not to mention all of the local shops in the area that have 20 yd facilities. theres a good mixture of shooting in the lehigh valley, pa.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

rocketsprockets said:


> heres your indoor range -- deckers bows and more - east benton, pa. 40 yd indoor 3d range, (2) 20 yd ranges, complete bow shop and a very nice staff. while youre in the area, check out izaak walton rod and gun club thursday nights in allentown, pa. great warm up area and jeff always puts on a tough shoot. tuesdays its up to keystone rod and gun club in bath, pa. schmucky and the boys do their best to challenge us there. not to mention all of the local shops in the area that have 20 yd facilities. theres a good mixture of shooting in the lehigh valley, pa.


I have to admit Jerry's 3D Facility is very nice. Top notch club for a top notch guy.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

horicon marsh bowmen-has had r100 shoots and the people are always friendly and always a challenging but fun course to shoot.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*best*

my favorit is Sligo Sportsman Club in western Pa, Not to hard but its fun and set up very nice.


----------



## pedrolotz (Apr 3, 2009)

Allen county archers is definetly one of the best courses arround this area


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

I recently went to a very nice range in Tyler, TX


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Twin oaks*

Twin Oaks Archery in Appomattox Virginia!


----------



## Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

The Clubhouse Archery Shop in Gaston Indiana


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Top of the Hill 3D Archery*

Top of the Hill 3D Archery Club in Vevay, Indiana offers a great course!

Tri-County Coonhunters on 129 offers a great course also!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Durham Archers,located in Oshawa,Ontario.
We have two 3D courses with 40 Rinehart targets,90 metre FITA target butt,and a 50 yard target butt range.
For those who are interested please take a look at our website durhamarchers.ca
I believe it to be one of the nicest clubs in Southern Ontario.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I will put Circle-C archery up here in Folkston, GA. Circlecarchery.com

Very good asa style course, 30yard indoor.


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

Adams Archery in Milan, Mi., great outdoor 3D course and indoor shoot.


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Marshall, MO Bud Shoot. Just wish they'd have it earlier in the year. It gets too dang hot to shoot 48 targets in August.


----------



## Ultra_Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm with mocheese on this one Jackson, Ohio one of the best!


----------



## nativecat (Jan 14, 2008)

Golden High Country Archery! Golden Colorado. 20 targets, all well maintained close to Denver. Great People


----------



## shockman (Apr 16, 2009)

A few to list in the NE Ohio area.
My personal favorite http://nla.tbgtom.com/ Nelson Ledges Archery, they have two 30 target ranges, practice range, and some of the best layouts I've seen anywhere.
Open Wed Thur Sat and Sun... great people and a great place to shoot.

Geauga Bowmen is another great 30 target course in Chesterland OH, shoots on the first weekend of the month during the summer. Very challenging course, and also very good excersise. Bring your bow and hiking boots and be prepared for a workout. No website at this time , but feel free to PM me for details.

Sports Junction in Geneva OH http://local.yahoo.com/info-15538019-sports-junctionarchery-guns-geneva
30 Rhinehart targets, open 7 days a week with a drop box so you can shoot anytime.


----------



## BigBuck88 (Mar 20, 2009)

I aecind Iroquois Archery Club in Rensselaer, In.


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*Apache Bowhunters*

Apache Bowhunters archery club in Globe Arizona one of the best in the nation!


----------



## Cgreen5760 (Mar 19, 2009)

Detroit Archers in West Bloomfield Mi. Michigan's oldest archery club Started by Pope and Young First president was Fred Bear. They hav a great outdoor 3D leagues and shoots plus indoor 3D leagues in the winter.


----------



## bowhunter1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nelsons Ledges in Ohio


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Nok'd Up Archery - Northern Kentucky*

Nok'd Up Archery LLC
30 Brand New Targets, Easy walking course with challenging shots, within an hour of anywhere in the Tri-State area. $8.00 per shooter. Kids under 8 yrs. old free, Prizes for the top 3 in each level, Shoots twice a month, Picnic Area and plenty of staff to help you with any problem or need. 
Nok'd Up Archery
Chad Rahe: President
513-330-4645
11753 Wilson Rd. Independence, KY 41051
www.nokduparchery.com


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Panhandle Archers for Christ -- Laurel Hill, FL

www.panhandlearchers.com

God Bless!!!


----------



## bullz (Aug 22, 2006)

*favorite 3D course*

Bulls Eye Archery is my favorite 3d course lots of different terrain with realistic hunting shots. New mckenzie X.T targets easy to pull arrows


----------



## bkr39 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Philadelphia Archery Club*

Philadelphia Archery club in Philadelphia Ms. huge cypress trees and the pearl river.


----------



## MichiganMark170 (Apr 27, 2010)

If you're looking for a challenging place to shoot, I'd say Adams Archery in Milan, Mi is the place to shoot. Basically if you want to become a better shooter, shot at Adams Archery..


----------



## samclemons (Jan 17, 2010)

*SW Ohio*

I have to say Indian Trails Archery Club puts on one of the best in the area. Lary and the guys make sure that the shots are realistic and a challenge.
it located In one of the nicest state parks(Hueston Woods State Park)you will find only 25 min north of Cincinnati, OH near Oxford (Miami of Ohio). plenty of woods, up hill, down hill, and open field shots (try judging distance on those) to shoot. the nice thing is you can make a whole day of it WITH THE WHOLE FAMILY couse there is plenty to do with fishing, swiming, boating, outdoor movies for the kids, biking trails(their not moving targets) and of course the people you meet there 
The next shoot is Sat. May 22 Come out and beat me if you can


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would have to say Nok'dup archery.www.nokduparchery.com


----------



## isandgren (Jun 6, 2009)

*Timp Archers Provo Utah*

Timp Archers range Squaw Peak Located in Provo canyon. Two 3-d cources and 3-field cources.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Little Mountain Archery Club in Meadows of Dan, Virginia.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

string jumper said:


> Redding Ca, Straight Arrow, The Western Classic shoot just gets better every year.( Web sight is Staight Arrow bowhunter)
> You have an average of 1200 to 1400 shooters and it is a 3 day shoot.
> If you have never been there you don't know what you are missing.
> Another great shoot is Nevada City in June & Cascadian shoot in July outside of Eugene Oregon.


You nailed it! Redding and Nevada City rock...:darkbeer:


----------



## hawkmoon (Dec 18, 2006)

*Highland rod and gun club RI*

Highland in foster RI , great course


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

The Bear Shoot. 31st year coming up. Fathers' day weekend 2 day camp out shoot at Clearwater Junction, MT. Family events, 4-20 target loops, Banquet Saturday, Church services Sunday, held in conjunction with the Montana Bowhunters state championship.


----------



## bullz (Aug 22, 2006)

*Favorite 3D course*

Bull Eye Archery 3D course Custer MI


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

*best 3-d shoot*

the boars nest ,spencer indiana.great range good people.


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

*Archery Clubs*

One of the best clubs in the state of Kansas
Smoky Vally Archery Lindsborg Ks. 67456
Always a good time come out and see for your self. Kansas is blessed with a lot of grate Archery Clubs.


----------



## Big matt (Feb 26, 2010)

I will give props to two here in TX; Fredericksburg & Waco are two of the best shoots around.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Lambton-Kent Archers, right here in Ontario Canada has a fantastic course with tons of possibilities. Definitely one of my favorites!!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Best 3-d range courses!!!*

BEND ORE. OGDEN CAMP GROUND, SUPER SHOOT, BEND BOWMAN. REDMOND ORE. CAMP SHERMAN, 3-D TRAIL SHOOT, HIGH DESERT ARCHERS. EUGENE ORE. CASCADIAN BOWMAN. REDDING, WESTERN CLASSIC TRAIL SHOOT,STRAIGHT ARROW BOWHUNTERS.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## luvtohunt09 (Oct 2, 2009)

Another one for Nok'd up Archery in Independence, KY. Very Very friendly and a very good time when you are there shooting.


----------



## Bowman991 (Jun 15, 2006)

*T.H.E. Archery Club Toepka, Kansas*

Of course I have to say T.H.E.....in order to remain President....Now if we narrowed it down to state by state....Neb....Big Indian Archers..And if we went by county in Ks. We don't have enough room to list all our N.E Kansas clubs...Go to our website www.thearcheryclub.org adn you can see why I like my club and then you can look at our other clubs page and see more Kansas clubs that are hard to beat!!!!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Another vote for Big Indian Archers in Wymore, NE. They take alot of time and pride in setting up their course and maintaining it.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

OUTDOOR - Bass and Bucks in Wabash, IN. and Adventure Outdoors in Warren, IN. 
INDOORS - Shot In The Dark in Flint, IN.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Isn't anyone from Alabama or Georgia gonna speak up? Surely there are some to brag about. I haven't shot there but I heard that the Bennett Archery has a good 3-D course near Montgomery, AL. Hey folks....what about Georgia and Al?


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Bowman991 said:


> Of course I have to say T.H.E.....in order to remain President....Now if we narrowed it down to state by state....Neb....Big Indian Archers..And if we went by county in Ks. We don't have enough room to list all our N.E Kansas clubs...Go to our website www.thearcheryclub.org adn you can see why I like my club and then you can look at our other clubs page and see more Kansas clubs that are hard to beat!!!!


T.H.E. is an excellent club. 

I have to nominate my "home" club: Tri-County archery in Linwood KS. 

website is in my signature


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My two favorites are New River Grason County in Galax, Va. and Little Mountain in Meadows of Dan, Va.


----------



## Big matt (Feb 26, 2010)

I have already talked about 2 here in Texas but recently went to cinnamon creek in Ft.Worth and it is 3d heaven with about 5 different ranges. They also have a pro shop on site with a 20 and 30 yard indoor range great place wish I was closer.


----------



## BowTechCDR (Apr 26, 2010)

x2 for Nelson Ledges Archery (from page 1)! Ken and Linda lay out great courses on their fantastic property. Currently, they have two 30 target courses and one 40 target course set up.

Goodyear Wingfoot in the Akron area is a beautiful course/property. They are a membership club and hold public shoots 3-4 times a year.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I will put Circle-C archery up here in Folkston, GA. Circlecarchery.com
> 
> Very good asa style course, plus a 30yard indoor.


I'll add green acres sporting goods to this, the range is tough, tight, and dark. Very hard to ground judge some.
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## happycowtipper (Aug 1, 2009)

baird794 said:


> OUTDOOR - Bass and Bucks in Wabash, IN. and Adventure Outdoors in Warren, IN.
> INDOORS - Shot In The Dark in Flint, IN.


bass and bucks is awesome, my favorite hands down... 40 great quality targets on a varying course with good people running the shop.


----------



## mason1958 (Mar 15, 2008)

ARCHERY BARN FRANKLIN,N.C. GREAT RANGES,2-20 TARGET 3-D RANGES,26-LANE INDOOR & STOCKED PRO SHOP. WWW.ARCHERYBARNLLC.COM:wink:


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Ft. Caroline Archery Club -- continuous operation since 1964

http://www.fortcarolinearchers.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Southern Alberta Bowhunters Association (S.A.B.A) Porqupine Hills Shoot held at Beaver Mines/Pincher Creek area in southern Alberta. Some of the most breath taking scenery and always interesting weather on the May long weekend. This shoot has going into it 38th year and is still one of the most popular in my neck of the woods.:thumbs_up


----------

